# linear bearing dust issue



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello every body. I own a techno hd series cnc router had thk linear bearings.

Iam cutting mdf on it and not using dust collector beacuse we cannot use dust collector on all type of cutting some complex desgins had small pieces needs to hold the pieces with a stick.

So the question is the thk linear bearings were dust proof 

Suppose i am start using dust collector but its hard to prevent dust on the rails. 

Need help
any answer is appriciated
thank you.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Abid, Welcome to the Router Forums! If I am understanding your need correctly, let me ask this question...Are you able to make a "skirt" (deflector) to prevent this intrusion of dust?..
or..
In the 1960's Volkswagen Automobiles had an engine air filter that worked on centrifugal force and contact with air - could something such as that be employed?

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia USA


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Abid.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't give you a technical answer but my Makita RP2301FC has wonderful linear bearings and I rout a great deal of MDF and so far haven't had any problems.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I have the Techno LC series CNC. It has the same brand linear bearings,
I also cut a lot of MDF with out the dust collector for the same reasons as you.

(I do use the collector as much as possible so I don't kill myself)

The best solution to prevent dust intrusion into the bearings is greasing them as often as you can. This will push as much dust away from the ends of the bearing housing as possible. My machine is 9 years old and no problems with the bearings so far.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Abid.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

subtleaccents said:


> I have the Techno LC series CNC. It has the same brand linear bearings,
> I also cut a lot of MDF with out the dust collector for the same reasons as you.
> 
> (I do use the collector as much as possible so I don't kill myself)
> ...


I would have thought that grease would be the last thing to use.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

harrysin said:


> I would have thought that grease would be the last thing to use.


Harry, under normal circumstances I will agree that grease will hold dust. But the bearings on my machine require grease to prevent premature wear. That is why I leave the excess grease at the outer edge of the bearing housing to act as a protective barrier, keeping the dust from entering the inner surfaces. Does is keep all the dust out, NO, but without the lubricant even more dust would enter the inner portion where the recirculating balls are. Supposedly there are wipers at the outer edge of the housing that will remove the contaminates from the rails. Lubricants will help these wipers from drying out.

The bearings come from the factory with zerk fittings on them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I admit to having zero experience working with CNC routers so Really I was referring to plunge routers where often the full travel, 70mm in the case of my Makita RP2301FC and so the grease would cover the pillars completely.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

harrysin said:


> I admit to having zero experience working with CNC routers so Really I was referring to plunge routers where often the full travel, 70mm in the case of my Makita RP2301FC and so the grease would cover the pillars completely.


Yes, I know exactly what you are referring to. I had the same issue with my 3-1/4 hp
PC plunge router. I tried to use a light film of oil (WD40) on the pillars and it collected more debris than when it was dry. I recleaned the pillars and receiving post tube then applied graphite powder. That solved that problem.


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for ur reply.
I have one more question hope u answer that.
I own a techno hd series cnc router it has stepper motors with shimpo reducer.
When i trun on the machine for the first time i forget to remove the two metal brackets which is fixed on the gantry and the body not to move while transportation.

I trun on the machine and try to move the machine on y exies but it did and vibrates beacuse its fixed. When i saw this i stopped.
I press the move button on y exies 2 or 3 sec.

My worries were is their any damage to the stepper motor or reducer or its fine. 

Your reply is appropriated thank you.


----------

